# AngelFins in the GTA



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We are coming to the GTA this Saturday (November 13th)
* 11 a.m. Tim Hortons - Mavis Dr. /401
* 12 p.m. Plaza on the corner of Victoria Park Ave and Finch Ave
Our current list of angelfish for sale is:
*Double black* ($4), *black lace* ($3.75), *silver* and *marble* ($3.00). 
If you buy more than 6 of them than the price drops to: Double black ($3.75), black lace ($3.25), silver and marble ($2.75) per fish.

These angelfish are quarter size (body). We have a few photos on our website (we do not have many pictures yet because they are difficult to photograph at this size)

We have only a few orange koi angelfish left, the next batch will be probably ready in February.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We are going to be in Toronto on Saturday November 27, 2010

* 11 a.m.: Don Valley Pkwy & Wynford Dr., at the parking lot of Bell Mobility


----------



## robertrobert905 (Aug 2, 2010)

I bought 16 baby angels from them and all are doing well. They grow very fast.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We will be in the GTA this Saturday December 11th:
- Markham - 10 a.m.
- Toronto - 11 a.m.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

pm send for my order.
kindly confirm my order.

thanks
dp


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

dp12345 said:


> pm send for my order.
> kindly confirm my order.
> 
> thanks
> dp


PM was answered.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

kindly confirm my order.
PM send
thanks
dp


----------

